# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  IAHRS Surgeon Dr. Ken Anderson takes on 22 Pushups Challenge - DAY 2

## Ken Anderson, MD, FISHRS, ABHRS

Dr. Anderson does 22 pushups in 22 days challenge....Day 2

Dr. Ken Anderson, Founder and Chief of Surgery at the Anderson Center for Hair in Atlanta, Georgia, USA, accepted the 22 Pushups in 22 Days challenge for veterans with PTSD. Our friends at Gratitude America are helping to provide life-giving K9s to our vets suffering with PTSD. Please give...every little bit helps.

22 push-ups a day for 22 days to raise awareness for combat veterans; 22 vets a day are committing suicide; it's tragic and we need to help.
Mental health is a big issue and l pray for anyone dealing with depression or any symptoms of PTSD. ‪#‎22killl




The rules are simple:
* Once you are nominated your 22 days starts the following day.
* Every day you record yourself doing 22 push-ups, try your best to reach 22. If that means doing assisted (from your knees) push-ups or that you have to stop and take a break that's fine but try to get them all done in one video.
* Every day you must nominate a different person. Try to choose people you think will want to do this and/or have the ability to do it.
* And finally, have fun with this. This is a simple and fun way to get the word out about a matter that more people need to be aware about. These brave men and women put their lives on the line to protect our freedoms only to get out and feel lost. It's sad that so many good veterans feel that suicide is the only way out.

----------


## online

Please write where can I find the new video with Ken Anderson?

----------


## Ken Anderson, MD, FISHRS, ABHRS

Hello,

You will find all the videos here. Have a great day!

https://www.youtube.com/user/AndersonHairSciences

----------

